# 1948 Schwinn DX/Travis engine



## bricycle (Aug 6, 2012)

This is the engine that got me started with bicycles in the first place 5 years ago this October.
The story.....
I was hoping to purchase a 1919 Johnson Motor Wheel. But to my dismay, upon locating one five months later, I found out those darn things cost a small fortune....OUCH!  So, giving up on that pipe dream, I decided to look for something cheaper. Enter the Travis engine.
A good friend of mine offered me a Travis he had as a "young'n"...he's soon to turn 87.
So, I purchased a 1941 boy's Elgin(see pic) to mount it on. Later for some reason or other, that deal fell through, and I was back on the hunt to find another vintage motorized ride.
Well, as luck? would have it, the gent I got the Elgin from was into Whizzers, and even had one for sale. It was a Whizzer his childhood buddy first licensed back in 1958. The bike itself, a 1952 Schwinn Black Phantom, was given to him for his 16th birthday. In '58 a local guy was found selling a Whizzer kit in a large cardboard box for $20.00. He bought it with funds he earned with his paper route. The rest is history. My friend bought the bike from his buddy when he went into the military, and has had it ever since.(he used to do all the wrenching on it anyway).
  So I purchased it, and sort of brought it back to it's former beauty(see pic).
I have since bought and re-sold/traded 4 Whizzer kits myself. I still have one, but a CABE'r just pried that from my grip also.
I did finally, locate and snare a Johnson reasonably thanks to a fellow CABE'r also, as well as a Roadmaster Motor Master, a Elgin Cycle Motor and another "Unknown" friction gas engine.
  Next on my agenda is a Evinrude Speedy-bike engine, or what ever vintage mill might "pop" up.
bri.


----------



## Gary Mc (Aug 6, 2012)

Sweet sweet bike, Bri!!!!!!!


----------



## bricycle (Aug 6, 2012)

Gary Mc said:


> Sweet sweet bike, Bri!!!!!!!




Thanks Gary.


----------

